# Num Lock sur MacBook



## fany2205 (23 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

ça fait un mois que je suis l'heureuse propriétaire d'un MacBook.
Je ne travaillais que sur windows avant mais je ne regrette pas ma décision si ce n'est que j'ai un petit problème avec le clavier.
lorsque je veux utiliser le clavier numérique (ligne supérieur du clavier), j'appuie sur la touche F6 num lock mais seul les chiffres à partir de 7 s'inscrive. si je tape sur les touches de 1 à 6, rien ne se passe.  
Est-ce un problème de configuration ?
merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2007)

Cette touche modifie la partie droite du clavier (les chiffres dont tu parles, mais aussi les touches avec Lettres juste en dessous) pour en faire un pav&#233; num&#233;rique

Pour acc&#233;der aux chiffres de la barre de touches sup&#233;rieure, va voir dans les pref syst&#232;me, clavier, pour choisir la version Clavier fran&#231;ais num&#233;rique (au lieu de clavier fran&#231;ais)


----------



## SirG (23 Août 2007)

La touche F6 sert à recréer le pavé numérique d'un clavier standard (102 touches). Tu auras remarqué que les touches 7, 8 et 9 comportent en petit dans le bas les mêmes chiffres. En fait, lorsque tu presses F6, ce sont les petits chiffres qui sont pris en compte. Les autres petits chiffres sont plus bas sur le clavier. Voici la correspondance:

1 = J
2 = K
3 = L
4 = U
5 = I
6 = O
7 = 7
8 = 8
9 = 9
0 = ,

De la façon que tu tentais d'écrire les chiffres, à savoir sur la ligne horizontale de chiffres, il faut que tu appuies sur Caps Lock (à gauche sur la clavier, la flèche ver le haut avec une lumière qui s'allume quand elle est activée, juste au-dessus de la touche MAJ).


----------



## fany2205 (24 Août 2007)

remy, sirG, Merci à tous les deux pour votre aide, mon problème est résolu.


----------

